# 1974 GTO Carb Vacuum Diagram



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have finished the engine bay on my 74 GTO. The car is completely stock with AT, original CA car. As a last piece, I changed out many of the vacuum hoses which were in bad shape and want to ensure that I have it set up correctly. Does anyone know where I can get a 1974 GTO Carb Vacuum Diagram? I have the Haynes and Chilton books and have searched on the net to no avail. Also, it has a 3 port vacuum switch in the intake manifold that I assume is somehow temp activated that hooks up to the EGR and two other hoses. Two parts are mounted on the side and on sticking straight up. I have never seen one like this - I am used to the older 5 port switches. Where can I get one of these, the one on the car is brittle. Thanks.:confused


----------

